
Mill CPU: Memory (2013) [video] - signa11
http://millcomputing.com/technology/docs/memory/
======
Quequau
I'm as much of fan of Ivan and the Mill as anyone else but this talk is from
2013.

I think the title should be altered to reflect that. Unfortunately the
previous submissions of this talk didn't generate any discussion so there's
probably no real point in linking them here.

Whatever the case, I'm not sure what there is really to discuss. The Mill
project hasn't published any new material in some time.

~~~
dang
Added.

